# Blue Ridge Parkway



## drumdr (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello TUG members!
We've had amazing success in the past with TUG. Everything from a proposal trip, honeymoon, anniversary vacations, etc.

This year we're looking for anything along the Blue Ridge Parkway from Asheville, NC to Waynesboro, WV. Oct 8-15th. Partial week okay, full week okay, just let us know!

Thank you!
Matt


----------



## BEV (Sep 23, 2016)

*Southern rim of the Great Smokies*

 How many people--  
I can get w. my membership (SHELL) a place called Foxhunt at Sapphire Valley. 
But they are 2 bdrm condos. They are on Rte 64. 1 hour from Asheville to the South.  I have sent you an email message.. please let me know asap if you GOT it.


----------

